# Shop vac motor vs. Dust Collector(Rockler Dust Right)?



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

So I am working on getting better dust collection in my basement shop. Right now I have a Rigid 2.5 HP with the Vortex system from Rockler. My shop is tucked back in the corner of my basement so I do not have much room. The setup I have now works ok for what it is. I never have more then 1 tool running at a time right now. Would it be a big upgrade to at the Rockler Dust Right wall mount system or something similar? Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*HF is the best bang for the buck*

You can get this one for as low as $130.00 on sale w/coupon. The footprint is a bit larger than you want, but It's 2x the collector of the small ones. It's your health, so do it right the first time.  bill


----------



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> You can get this one for as low as $130.00 on sale w/coupon. The footprint is a bit larger than you want, but It's 2x the collector of the small ones. It's your health, so do it right the first time.  bill


Which one at HF are you? I've looked there and they have a few to pick from. 

Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this one*



hubaseball said:


> Which one at HF are you? I've looked there and they have a few to pick from.
> 
> Thanks



http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-industrial-5-micron-dust-collector-97869.html


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I am seriously thinking about buying the HF 2hp one this week. I am wondering if the HF around the corner from me has it in stock so I can save the shipping. With my 20% coupon it would be $136.00 plus tax and shipping. The shipping would be $22 this week because it is 6.99 flat rate plus the 15 overweight charge. Still not too bad.


----------



## GARConst11 (Nov 21, 2011)

hubaseball said:


> So I am working on getting better dust collection in my basement shop. Right now I have a Rigid 2.5 HP with the Vortex system from Rockler. My shop is tucked back in the corner of my basement so I do not have much room. The setup I have now works ok for what it is. I never have more then 1 tool running at a time right now. Would it be a big upgrade to at the Rockler Dust Right wall mount system or something similar? Thanks.


I would suggest a product from Dustless Technologies, they make some great wet/dry vacs, and I love the fact you can go straight from dry to wet WITHOUT ruining the filter. I have a couple of their products and I love them! They even have a hepa certified unit, which is great for lead abatement and other projects. Check them out if you get a chance.


----------



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

GARConst11 said:


> I would suggest a product from Dustless Technologies, they make some great wet/dry vacs, and I love the fact you can go straight from dry to wet WITHOUT ruining the filter. I have a couple of their products and I love them! They even have a hepa certified unit, which is great for lead abatement and other projects. Check them out if you get a chance.


Thnks. Ill take a ook


----------



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

hubaseball said:


> Thnks. Ill take a ook


Would buying a shop vac with greater HP improve collectio?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

hubaseball said:


> Would buying a shop vac with greater HP improve collectio?


Maybe, maybe not. Shop vacs and Dust Collectors work on different principles, though. 
I use the vac on the router table and the rigid belt/spindle sander. Everything else is hooked to the DC.


----------

